# wednesday night at gilligans



## ohana (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey guys, 

We have plenty of oysters, the beer is cold, alnd the weather is fine.
Hurry up and get out here. 

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm ready for a cold one and a few 'sters

See ya in a bit Jimmy,


----------

